# IH 404 wiring diagram



## lostcowhand (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently bought a 1975 IH 404. The entire wiring system is a disaster and I would like to put it back correctly. Does anyone have or have a link to the wiring diagram for the 404? Yes, I googled it with no luck, that's how I found this forum.

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## lostcowhand (Apr 11, 2011)

I apologize for the unnecessary thread. I found the wiring diagram here in the forum, it simply wasn't listed under the 404. Actually, it was in a thread for the 444. I didn't know which tractors were similar and which weren't. Now I can re-wire the tractor exactly as it should be, except I intend to add a fuse panel which will also allow future accessories.

Thanks to Bermuda Ken for providing the diagrams!

Sean


----------



## Stewart7 (Jul 23, 2012)

*cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html*

cngco.com/wiring_diagrams/wiring_diagrams.html has the drawings only the titles gas and diesel are reversed


lostcowhand said:


> I recently bought a 1975 IH 404. The entire wiring system is a disaster and I would like to put it back correctly. Does anyone have or have a link to the wiring diagram for the 404? Yes, I googled it with no luck, that's how I found this forum.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sean


----------

